# The New Acropolis Museum, Athens, Greece



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Looks very nice


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Excellent thread, somataki. The museum is now nearing completion and in June 2007, the building will be completed. However, we will not be able to visit it until late 2007 - early 2008 because the exhibits from the old Acropolis Museum (which is on the Acropolis BTW) will have to be moved to the new museum and this is a very delicate operation that cannot take place overnight. 

In any case though, this structure is way too impressive with the glass dome on top, where visitors will have an EXCELLENT view of the original monument whilst observing the exhibits.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The function and interior of this building is simply magnificant.
The thought of being able to see the original monument (the parthenon) from the glassy windows inside is just fantastic.

It looks very open as well which is brilliant. 
It also looks to be very large.


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Mu understanding is that the top floor is the most open to sunlight with a huge glass to allow unobstructed view of the monument. 

The building is very sizeable, yes, it dominates the area of Maktygianni (In English: LongJohn !!! :lol: :nuts: ) where it is located. 

Guys, this is an area that when you dig the ground, you find whole layers of both Ancient Greek and Roman ruins. The nearby Metro station of the Acropolis has some pictures in the walls that you can see the quantities of antiquities found and how they were stored by the Archaeological Euphorates and the rest of the authorities of the ministry of culture. Even the station is a small museum by itself... 

Magnificent!!!


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

wow, sees really good, love that boxy play


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent Museum!!! The old-buildings in the front should be demolished.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks this museum is rather tasteless and doesn't fit into the surroundings?

-Ataman


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the darkness of the glass pannels.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

uke: 

This museum will just sincerely suck the toes of the astonishing Acropolis at the most… How plausible that it stands to it in the right position.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Ataman said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this museum is rather tasteless and doesn't fit into the surroundings?
> 
> -Ataman


....think so. It's nice to have something totaly different in your city!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Too boxy for me to be honest.
However it provides some great views


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

> Excellent Museum!!! The old-buildings in the front should be demolished


Isn't that what is going to happen?
Or are those other two historically important buildings that are going demolished for the view onto the acropolis other ones?

Anyway, what pervert way to act is that?
Embrace the history of Greece by destroying buildings that are considered to be an important part of the architectoric heritage? And what for? Only for having a better view from some glas/concrete box that is being newly built on the Acropolis.

There is a reason why the UNESCO already have briefed its opposition to that.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

I would have hoped for a classically designed structure.


----------



## galphos (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't demolish this buildings. I think the view onto the acropolis is clear from the glazzy box. :|

Anyway, the new building and the others are very closed.


----------



## G.ramos (Jun 2, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

xlchrisij said:


> ....think so. It's nice to have something totaly different in your city!


_Different!?_ I don't understand why a glass box is more unique than the acropolis itself.

Every city in the world has a glass box, but not an acropolis.

-Ataman


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

From New york Times:


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Reaper-strain said:


> ^^ I am confused. Have you ever been to Athens? Here is a clue. It does not look like Barcelona, Roma, Paris ect ect. 90% of Athens is concrete 50's -70's modernist apartment blocks. I would like to know how this grade A glass and concrete museum will look dated in such a city. If anything, I think this building fits into Athens perfectly. Welcome to Athens:
> 
> ]


Nope, but I'v seen many pictures of its historical areas.
If thats how most of athens looks, then athens is filled with eyesores.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

ELLIN said:


> hero of german i would prefer to keep your heronic style.....make some updated and see that the architecture have been changed since the construction of the castle of the berlin........:weird:


Oh sorry, I forgot todays architecture lacks beautiful designs and craftsmanship. :nuts:


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Unionstation13 said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot todays architecture lacks beautiful designs and craftsmanship. :nuts:


Glad that you remind YOUR opinion!!


----------

